# KDE can open Win XP share, but mount_smbfs refuses :(



## sim (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi

As the subject says: I'm trying to mount_smbfs a Windows XP share, without success. I know it's accessible because KDE 4.5.1 on the same computer can open the share. However this isn't sufficient as I need to mount the share within my FreeBSD filesystem, which KDE won't do (as far as I can tell).

*Host details:*

Windows server name: "AURORA", 192.168.1.80
Windows user: "My Name"  (The space probably complicates things I guess)
Windows share: "share"
'192.168.1.80 aurora' is in the FreeBSD hosts file


FYI, KDE's gives the following URI for the working remote share:

```
smb://AURORA%5CMy%20Name@192.168.1.80/share/
```

I've tried various permutations of:

```
# mount_smbfs  -Iaurora //My\ Name@AURORA/share /mnt
Password:
mount_smbfs: unable to open connection: syserr = Connection refused

# mount_smbfs  -Iaurora //My%20Name@AURORA/share /mnt
Password:
mount_smbfs: unable to open connection: syserr = Connection refused

# mount_smbfs  -Iaurora "//My Name@AURORA/share" /mnt
Password:
mount_smbfs: unable to open connection: syserr = Connection refused

etc etc
```

I don't really know how the space in the username should be handled, or whether capitalisation matters etc.

Omitting the -I gives "can't get server address: syserr = Operation timed out". -I192.168.0.53 is the same. "ping aurora" works. I've also tried adding -U"My Name", to no avail.

I've spent hours faffing with this when I should be using it for real work. Any help at this point would be very gratefully received. 

MTIA

sim


----------

